# Fujifilm Finepix F200 EXR?



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

I am needing a camera of my own. Mom and Dad have one, but they really don't like me using it. 
I was looking at a review site, and I spotted this. It is highly recommended, and only $300 on sale, a price I can afford if I put enough blood and sweat into it  . 
I was wondering, is this really a good camera, like the website says? I don't really understand all the jargon that they use, but it seems like it is a good camera. 
Any people out there with technical knowledge that can tell me if this is worth it or not? 

Here is what I am looking for, if it helps any:



Excellent quality pictures - I don't want grainy looking pictures
Versatile - I have no specific subject in mind, I take pictures of everything
Durable - Specifically, it needs to be able to withstand hard use
Video Capabilities - Not needed, but it is a plus
Screen - The picture preview thing. That lets you see what the picture will look like. I need one of those.
Thanks in advance for all the help. I am really looking forward to getting a camera of my own.

Dragonbeards


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

I really dont prefer fujifilm - I currently have a canon rebel eos - works great for me and about $400 if you shop around. canon has good pocket cameras as well.

I used to have a fujifilm - shutter speed control is horrible with such camera, ime.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have a canon A590 that i got as a package on ebay...under $200.... came with extra stuff....batteries and charger... cleaning kit.... mini tripod.... case... 8GB memory card...
brand new................
one of the features on many of the canon cameras is for taking pics of aquariums.. has macro and movie and lots of other features..
check em out..


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

Fujifilm isn't that bad actually, I use one (s700) with a digital zoom that kind of shocked me when I first went on a shoot with it.
If you want my personal opinion- if your going to spend that much money, you would be better off at looking at a lower priced DSLR like the nikon d40, etc. There are even fujifilms almost equally priced that are a combination of the two (a point and shoot constructed like a DSLR, non-detachable lens, and so on)
Sorry my comment didn't exactly go in the lines of the camera you were looking at (never personally used one).


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

So, ISO is the light sensitivity, and the higher the ISO, the more grainyer the picture. OK, I get it. And the Fijifilms are easy to use? That is good too. I know a little about using cameras, but not so much. I know how to use a few of the features and that is about it :lol: . So user freindlyness is deffinatly good. So, of the Fujifilm cameras, which would you recomend the most?


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I'm sure that the camera that you linked will do a fine job and take some decent pictures. But you can get a much better combination of features within your budget and also get a camera from a manufacturer with a much better rep that than Fuji. I had nightmarish problems getting them to address a warranty issue a few years back.

One suggestion:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/610426-REG/Casio__Exilim_EX_S12_Digital_Camera.html
This is a Casio Exilim EX-S12. This line from Casio (yup, the calculator watch people) has been on the US market for more than 4 years. They started the movement to super-slim point and shoot cameras, which, IMO, is the most sensible and obvious movement in modern photography. Basically, the logic is that if you don't need an SLR, you might as well have the smallest, most convenient, easiest to transport camera. These Exilims are slim enough to fit in a man's shirt pocket comfortably. Great for traveling and snapping pics. Pick your color for under $260.

Quick note on batteries: you won't find a bigger advocate for environmentalism than me, but rechargeable batteries just don't cut it for digital photography. The Eneloops are getting close, but they just don't cycle fast enough. Go with the Energizer e2 lithiums and you can almost instantly take another picture, even with the flash on.


----------



## kath (Jan 26, 2006)

*FZ28 10MP Bridge Camera*

same boat i was in about 3 months ago... well sorta

got tired or simple point and shoot camera....
but i didnt want to spend the money on a good DSLR camera 500+ since im just learning...

for i started looking into bridge cameras... basically a camera with advanced features, including manual settings for shutter speed, ect ect 

i read everything i could for 2 months...

finally decided on this little gem...

http://www.dpreview.com/news/0807/08072104panasonicfz28.asp


ive had it a month now, and all i can say is that im impressed!

macro photos are incredible, zoom is incredible, extra lense options ect 

18x optical zoom (equivalent to 27-486mm on a 35mm film camera)
camera also has digital zoom...

HD 30fps movies

the best feature this little bugger can take 13 shots per sec at 2mp and decreases from there, i have taken some incredible shots of birds in flight with it

price i paid $269

take a look at it, to me well worth the money...

reviews are excellent on it also...


----------

